# Toolemera Canadian Saw Makers Catalog



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

Folks

John Pirie was good enough to lend this catalog to me for scanning and uploading. It's a real one of a kind catalog from a major Canadian saw manufacturer, c1902. We hear about Disston, Atkins and Simmonds all the time. Now we can see what an Ontario saw manufacturer produced. 

http://toolemera.com

Enjoy
Gary


----------

